# معدلات الاداء القياسية



## mohamed anwer (3 يناير 2010)

اليكم بعض معدلات الاداء للعمالة حسب كل حرفة حتى يتمكن اى مهندس من تقدير عدد العمالة التى يحتاجها او حتى لحساب كل حرفى على ماتم انجازه من عمل


----------



## Arch_M (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## eng.dea14 (14 يوليو 2010)

many thanks for you


----------



## ahmed_d (14 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك يبشمهندس...وأضيف لمهندسين الموقع وحساب التكلفه هذه الكتب لإستفاضتها في هذا الموضوع
موسوعه المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري _ كتاب معدلات الآداء في أعمال المقاولات(الإتحاد المصري لمقاولي التشييد)
_ معدلات اللآداء المعماريه للمهندس حسين جمعه...
ولكن قبل أن يسلم المهندس بهذه الارقام لابد أن يقارنها بالإنتاج الفعلي لعماله موقعه وبالظروف الخاصه بالموقع وبعدها عليه التقييم..تماما مثلما موجود بالملف المرفق من صاحب الموضوع.
..بالتوفيق..


----------



## Jamal (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maya man (28 يوليو 2010)

طال الله عمرك وجزاك خيرا تسلم


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا ياهندسة

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## amrsharaf34 (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## arch_hamada (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## eng_sabba7 (12 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## nabdo (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لايوجد ملفات


----------



## maxtom (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Hammad (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ... وجعله في موازين حسناتك .......


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مهم كثيييير ومفيد لجميع المهندسين العاملين في مجال الانشاءات سواء كان مهندس مدني او معماري
ما اود التنويه له بان هذه المعدلات تتفاوت وتختلف من مكان الى اخر ومن دوله الى اخرى لانه يدخل فيها مجموعه من العوامل 
من اهمها مناخ الدوله - العماله الماهره والمدربه - نوع الانشاءات وبالاخص الهيكل الخرساني skelton 
لذلك الاطلاع على هذه المعدلات جيد ومفيد ولكن لا تاخذ كما هي في جميع الدول
طبعا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاخ محمد انور على الجهد الرائع وله مني كل التحيه


----------



## arch_hamada (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوور جداا وربنا يجازيك خير​
​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (5 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HABIB AMBIU SALIH (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## nehadjehad (5 فبراير 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## iraqivisionary (13 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kotoz99 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح عمارة (21 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم....شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## body55 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خيرggggggggggggggggggggg


----------

